# CFS Alert



## Jonbartlett (19 Aug 2014)

What trades get posted at CFS Alert? and can you ask to be stationed there?


----------



## GreenMarine (19 Aug 2014)

Any trade can go there, no special knowledge is needed to be a kitchen General Duties (Helper).

I recall seeing FireFighters, Cooks, a Clerk, some Airforce Radar types and Army Signals.

Also depends on Rank, like a Sgt Supply or MS Steward.

There's a case manager in Ottawa  that handles the military tours up there. Summit a memo and hope your CoC support it and get it to her.

Keep in mind a lot of people also want alert so good luck.

I tired for a few years to get there myself, went I finally got there it was in support of an exercise and only for one month.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Aug 2014)

I know the guy that runs the station. Most of his people are civilian IIRC.

Let me send him an email.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Aug 2014)

Never mind, he's taken charge of Hall Bay, all civies (about 20).

Alert has approx. 20-25 mil pers according to him.


----------

